# Nas Pensacola or ft Pickens sharks



## Fishhunter1234 (Apr 25, 2012)

My brother is coming into Pensacola in a couple of weeks he wants to catch a shark i have a couple questions about shark fishing first off is It better to catch sharks at nas pensacola or ft Pickens what is the best rod reel and bait third question where do you cast I am hoping to catch a good shark and I don't have a boat I will be shark fishing a lot now and also which place can you catch more fish please include where this spot is located since ft Pickens and the navy base is big thank you for your time


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/nas-pensacola-ft-pickens-sharks-119574/


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump, I really would like to know some of this info as well. I currently have a Penn jig master with 30 mono on it I can pull big reds out without much of a fight on that thing and people brag about catching tuna with the jig master. I know it can hold up but how do you rig bait, and how do you get your line out far enough when you don't have a boat, or yak?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

if i dont have my kayak i always wade out as far as i can and try to throw it a little farther out. i cant seem to get any of my shark rigs to cast worth a crap but i use real big bait though.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats cool, I was talking to a friend in Melbourne Fl. he swims out on his surfboard. I think I will just wade out to the sand bar, pull a buttload of line out, and just Indiana Jones that shit out there as far as I can. By the way, what size weight do you use, and how do you rig? Is it a carolina rig with an egg weight free sliding above the leader?


----------

